# Replying to threads using chrome on a chromebook



## IpsRich (20 Apr 2021)

I can't do it, can't enter any text. Everything works fine using Firefox on a chromebook, but not chrome. Is this a known problem or is it unique to me?


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Apr 2021)

IpsRich said:


> I can't do it, can't enter any text. Everything works fine using Firefox on a chromebook, but not chrome. Is this a known problem or is it unique to me?


I use a chromebook with chrome - never had any problems at.


----------



## roley poley (20 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I use a chromebook with chrome - never had any problems at.


same here


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

Ditto.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 May 2021)

This thread has taught me it's possible to load Firefox on a Chromebook.

I wonder if you get a traditional desktop?

I'd give it a whirl, but I'm always wary of downloading new browsers in case they knack the existing one.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/browsers/chromebook/


----------



## Blue Hills (11 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> This thread has taught me it's possible to load Firefox on a Chromebook.
> 
> I wonder if you get a traditional desktop?
> 
> ...


you're a PC user I assume?
shudder.
you can never really knacker anything on a chromebook.
worst happens - just reset it.
I once downloaded and reinstalled the op system in a spoons over a nice strong beer - before updating anything on a PC I usually injected hard drugs. And prayed to several gods.

thanks - by the by - i didn't know about the firefox thing - one of my chromebooks DOES run android apps, other one would have to go the linux route.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you're a PC user I assume?
> shudder.
> you can never really knacker anything on a chromebook.
> worst happens - just reset it.
> ...



Nope, MacBook and Chromebook, increasingly the latter because it has a handier sized screen and better battery life.

The screen on my first Chromebook smashed, although I think that might have been my fault as I was getting into an ambulance in such a state that I barely knew what day it was.

That one wouldn't run Android stuff.

My latest Chromebook, a basic Asus, does, which I found out when Sky 'gave' me their Sky Go mobile service.

There's no Chromebook option, only Apple IOS, Windows, and Android, the latter of which works.

At one time, Chromebooks would only support voice Skype, not video, although I think that's also been fixed.

I use the Gmail meetings feature for video calls which works well enough for my occasional family catch up use.

Business people seem to like Microsoft Teams, which I understand may be more secure and have extra features for business-type meetings.


----------

